# My first offset smoker experience with SRF wagyu brisket.



## vipgenesis (Dec 29, 2021)

So I purchased my first offset, old country brazos dlx and I gave it a try. My plan was to start at 8pm and finish the 16.6 pound snake River farm black series wagyu brisket around 10am. The seasoning was John Lewis style with 8 parts fresh ground pepper, 3 parts  kosher salt ,3 parts Lawry's seasoned salt, and 1 part granulated garlic. 
          Ran into issues immediately with temperatures because the baffle plates caused temps to skyrocket at the stack. This was an unexpected issue but it was resolved by having me move my brisket all the way to the firebox which strangely maintained almost completely the same temps across the whole brisket. My thought was it was from the plates pushing the air under the brisket and not over the brisket. 
          Wrapped at 5am with butcher paper as I broke out the stall at 175. at 9am the brisket had liquid melting probes all over but it was 196 so I ran it a hour longer (mistake). Not sure if wagyu just has a lower finishing temp but after another hour it got to 198 and it was still liquid probes. Decided to take it off, let it cool to 170, and rested it in the oven at 170 till 5 pm when I sliced and served. 

Conclusion​I found that since I ran the Smoker super low and slow at 220 almost all night I need to treat it like every other brisket and remove it at probe tenderness and not at internal temperature. The flat was perfect but the point was slightly overdone with pieces that didn't hold up. The bark was still going strong but not as crispy as I like. I did add beef tallow into the wrap which might have made the bark softer but the jiggle and tenderness was unmatched.  if you want to see the meat jiggle lol.​
All in all I'm happy with the conclusion but​​​​​


----------



## MCQSmoker (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks great to me, good work!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 29, 2021)

That looks delicious.


----------



## ofelles (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks good and for a 1st attempt on  new smoker, that took guts.  Yes wagyu finishes at a lower temp and wrapping will soften the bark.  Paper instead of foil will help with the bark......or don't wrap.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2021)

YES.. that does look delicious...

As said above..  wrapping is what ruined the bark ...


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 29, 2021)

I've had some briskets graded USDA Select hit probe tender at 195°F -196°F before. I always cook to probe tender. I've not yet cooked any Wagyu beef though.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks good from here.  Nice job


----------



## crippledcracker (Dec 30, 2021)

That bark is on point. Nice work


----------



## schlotz (Dec 30, 2021)

Wagyu by its makeup will generally get tender quicker.  I've noticed they tend to finish in the mid to high 90s ie 194-199ºƒ. While I generally don't start probing for tenderness on briskets until the IT hits at least 196º, when doing Wagyu I start testing at 190º.  Looks like you ended up with a great result!


----------



## vipgenesis (Dec 30, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> That looks delicious.


It was awesome.


ofelles said:


> Looks good and for a 1st attempt on  new smoker, that took guts.  Yes wagyu finishes at a lower temp and wrapping will soften the bark.  Paper instead of foil will help with the bark......or don't wrap.


Thanks! I did use butcher paper but in all honesty I think with American wagyu shouldn't even be wrapped. It was insane on fat marbling.


----------



## vipgenesis (Dec 30, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Wagyu by its makeup will generally get tender quicker.  I've noticed they tend to finish in the mid to high 90s ie 194-199ºƒ. While I generally don't start probing for tenderness on briskets until the IT hits at least 196º, when doing Wagyu I start testing at 190º.  Looks like you ended up with a great result!


Yeah it's one of those things you just have to mess with but I think you are right. The fat just renders at such a lower temp, like usual it's a little learning curve. The family was impressed for sure but I feel like it's wasn't exactly perfect or to my standards.


----------

